# surviving work



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I got through my first day at work! Was so scared I only got 1 hour of sleep last night, but took 2mg diazepam, 80mg propranalol and later 20mg clonaezepam and made it through day. Hopefully I can stick it out til October when uni starts again. I just wish going out and interacting with people didn't feel like an assault course!


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Congrats!!Is Clonazepam the generic for Klonopin or Ativan.. I forget which one it is.20mg is a higher dose, right?Can I ask why you were prescribed 2 benzodiazepines? Take care.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,Clonazepam is klonopin. A friend from UAE gave them to me when he visited England (he is a psyciatrist, also apparently u can buy benzos over the counter in most Asian countries).I asked my GP for more but she said she's not licensed to prescribe it for anxiety, so she prescribed 2mg diazepam tablets instead, for 'occasional use'.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

Well good luck Sukie - I'm feeling dead proud cos I've finally managed to wean myself off my last 2mg dose of diazepam which I used to have before bed - it wasn't easy but I'm doing OK without - anxiety is the pits isn't it - particularly if you are in a job you don't like - you have my profound sympathy!!Sue


----------

